# I Bonds



## Tom Young (Aug 29, 2019)

Curiosity made me take a look at IBonds we bought back in 2001-2003, when the max amount/yr. per person was 30K... 
Never thought too much about it,but decided to take a look at how they paid off, compared to inflation.   Inflation over the period was 145% while the IBonds paid 263%.. Probably would have done better in the market, but have and had no taste for risk.  

Kind of interesting, looking at what's going on today... with negative interest rates. At the time, we were just looking for a place to stash our IRA's.  No complaints.


----------

